# pin to drive with valet



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

so I have a question with using pin to drive if I go to valet mode will they have to enter a pin every time? I know I can try this out but id rather look cooler in front of the valet. I'm wondering if I should turn this off when valeting(is that the word?)


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So this has been out here a few months, but I just figured out this week that Valet mode is my shortcut so I don't have to turn off my Pin to Drive when needing service or work on the car. I've been using Pin to Drive and like the feature for the situation we are in, but since having a ranger do work on both cars a few weeks back and this week getting one inspected and tires rotated on both, I was getting tired of having to turn the Pin to Drive off. Then it finally hit me, try valet mode. Valet mode is perfect for these situations. It hides your addresses, locks the glove box, limits the speed and you don't have to turn off and then reset you Pin to Drive.

So for @relidtm if you don't have the answer yet, you do not need to turn it off for Valet. In valet mode it will not require the Pin to Drive.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

awesome thanks ive been turning it off and hitting valet mode this will save me a step


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Since I did not find a separate PIN to drive thread, I am adding my question to here. 

Recently, I had turned off my PIN to drive. After turning it off, I have tried multiple times to turn it back on with no luck (including rebooting the car 3 times). Am I missing something? Are there folks that are having my same issue and how did you resolve it? Valet mode is off of course but I can't think of anything else to try so I can re-engage PIN to drive. 

I am on Ver. 32.12.2


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Since I did not find a separate PIN to drive thread, I am adding my question to here.
> 
> Recently, I had turned off my PIN to drive. After turning it off, I have tried multiple times to turn it back on with no luck (including rebooting the car 3 times). Am I missing something? Are there folks that are having my same issue and how did you resolve it? Valet mode is off of course but I can't think of anything else to try so I can re-engage PIN to drive.
> 
> I am on Ver. 32.12.2


Just seeing this post. I was able to turn it off and back on a few times before I figured out that Valet mode was the proper thing to do when I wanted to override it for a short period of time.

Are you still experiencing the issue with not being able to turn it back on?


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

GDN said:


> Just seeing this post. I was able to turn it off and back on a few times before I figured out that Valet mode was the proper thing to do when I wanted to override it for a short period of time.
> 
> Are you still experiencing the issue with not being able to turn it back on?


Thanks @GDN, when mobile service came out for the door handle and charge port pins replacement, the tech said I had to log back into my Tesla account before I can reinstate the PIN to drive. I did what he recommended and it worked.


----------

